# New pump looks kinda scary...



## Annette (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been looking at Roche's online stuff about the new Insight pump, as I'm due to get one as soon as the DSNs at our hospital have been trained (27th Jan is the training, I'll be put on the list to get one as soon as they've had it - I was due a new one last April but put it off in the hopes of getting the new one).
It looks kinda scary...
It means a totally new set of everything - new cannulas, new inserter, new pump/meter (obviously) but I'm also thinking probably new cases, as it's so different. I'll have to get my sewing box out methinks...
I'm looking forward to having it (I'm a gadget girl) but also suddenly a bit concerned (and on the look out for multi USB chargers, as the meter is no longer a AAA battery run thing - we will now have so many things that charge off USB its ridiculous! I can see the houses of the future having USB charge points in every electric socket...


----------



## trophywench (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes - I want it passionately as I commented elsewhere but will have to see if it can be charged off 12v - since  we don't normally stay on places with EHU and even if we do, we don't usually bother having it.  And we go away for months at a time in or motorhome!

I should imagine you can though since you can charge phones, Kindles, efags, laptops, MP4 players etc.

I don't see a problem remembering to plug it in though and I imagine just like now the pump works manually so if you can't be bothered to test you could still bolus.


----------



## spiritfree (Jan 14, 2015)

I started on the insight pump last week. It really is a great new pump. The pump has ordinary batteries and the handset is re-chargeable. The handset looks like a mobile phone and it has an easy touch-screen menu. I am really pleased with it. If you need any help when you start on insight, I would be pleased to help, although I am not a health worker.


----------



## colinod (Feb 23, 2015)

I have tried charging my Insight handset from my car and it charges so should be no problem in a motorhome


----------



## Amberzak (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so excited about this pump. It's the one I want. Got the consultant today


----------



## trophywench (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks colinod! - was away last week so missed your post.  That's exactly what I wanted someone to tell me.

No idea what's happening with mine yet as DSN is on hols, so I've had to order a few more supplies for my Combo.  Not that I have a prob with the Combo, it's really so I can have cartridges again rather than having to fill reservoirs.


----------



## spiritfree (Mar 4, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> I've been looking at Roche's online stuff about the new Insight pump, as I'm due to get one as soon as the DSNs at our hospital have been trained (27th Jan is the training, I'll be put on the list to get one as soon as they've had it - I was due a new one last April but put it off in the hopes of getting the new one).
> It looks kinda scary...
> It means a totally new set of everything - new cannulas, new inserter, new pump/meter (obviously) but I'm also thinking probably new cases, as it's so different. I'll have to get my sewing box out methinks...
> I'm looking forward to having it (I'm a gadget girl) but also suddenly a bit concerned (and on the look out for multi USB chargers, as the meter is no longer a AAA battery run thing - we will now have so many things that charge off USB its ridiculous! I can see the houses of the future having USB charge points in every electric socket...



I hope you get your Roche Insight really soon. I got mine on January 8th and I love it. It has so many more features. Even a keypad to type anything that you need to alongside your bg readings.


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 9, 2015)

I've started on the insight pump 6 weeks ago , it's great an improvement on the accu-chek combi


----------



## Maryanne29 (Mar 9, 2015)

I've got the date to get my Insight pump so looked at the AccuChek website training. I thought the Insight used pre-filled cartridges but the video showed the cartridge being filled from a bottle. Can someone who has already got the Insight advise me please? If it has to still be filled and has a much smaller cartridge, I'm not sure I can see its advantages.


----------



## curlygirl (Mar 9, 2015)

I am starting on the insight 2 weeks today and have had part of the training with it already. There are pre-filled novorapid cartridges available, or you can fill your own with other types of insulin using the gadget that is shown on the accuchek website.
Hope this answers your question.
Curlygirl


----------



## heasandford (Mar 9, 2015)

Insulin can't be stored longterm in plastic cartridges, and the pump can't hold glass, so there must be a transfer from glass to plastic somewhere?


----------



## curlygirl (Mar 10, 2015)

I thought that too about plastic/ glass and insulin storage so i looked up novorapid pumpcart (which is the insulin specifically for the insight pump).
This is what it says;

 6.3 Shelf life
Before opening:*30 months.
During use or when carried as a spare:*NovoRapid PumpCart carried as a spare can be kept for up to 2 weeks below 30°C. Thereafter it can be used in the Accu-Chek Insight insulin pump for up to 7 days below 37°C.
top
6.4 Special precautions for storage
Before opening:*Store in a refrigerator (2°C - 8°C). Do not freeze.
During use or when carried as a spare:*Store below 37°C (in use) or store below 30°C (carried as a spare). Do not refrigerate. Do not freeze.
Keep the cartridge in the outer carton in order to protect from light.
For storage conditions of the medicinal product, see section 6.3.
top
6.5 Nature and contents of container
1.6 ml solution in cartridge (type 1 glass) with a plunger (bromobutyl) and a rubber closure (bromobutyl/polyisoprene).
Pack size of 5 cartridges and a multipack containing 25 (5 packs of 5) cartridges.

I have got a prescription for these ready to collect to take with me when i start on the pump, but as i have not yet picked them up, i cannot comment further what they are made of. Hopefully someone who is using them in the insight pump can confirm this?

In the meantime, thought this may be of interest to anyone, like myself, who is due to start on the insight soon.
Curlygirl

top


----------



## Maryanne29 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Curlygirl. It sounds as though it will be Ok. My appointment to get the Insight is 1 April (hope that's not a sign!).


----------



## heasandford (Mar 10, 2015)

curlygirl said:


> 6.5 Nature and contents of container
> 1.6 ml solution in cartridge (type 1 glass) with a plunger (bromobutyl) and a rubber closure (bromobutyl/polyisoprene).
> Pack size of 5 cartridges and a multipack containing 25 (5 packs of 5) cartridges.
> Curlygirl
> top



ooh, fascinating, perhaps they are using glass after all? I would really like this as I constantly have bubble problems with my cartridges - only 3 years to wait!

Look forward to hearing how you get on with the new pump


----------



## Maryanne29 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've talked to the pump nurse and she's told me the cartridges are definitely prefilled. There are ones for people on insulin other than Novorapid but these have to be filled. So I'm OK and looking forward to getting the Insight.


----------

